# VW is back into World Rally (Polo R WRC)



## serpicowasright (Aug 31, 2008)

I want to see a AWD Polo R in the US!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Wishful thinking, but I don't see it ever happening.


----------



## jjmundt (Jun 28, 2007)

Sweet video...and a beautiful car.

It's possible that VAG's return to rallying's top level will re-ignite my interest in the WRC.

Regards,
Joel


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

it be nice to see them fallow threw with it, and maybe start bring more fun cars to the U.S


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

YeeaaaHHH!!!! C U in Rally Mexico 2012


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Lets get this thread moving again!


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Anymore info on this?


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## serpicowasright (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

This is awesome! It sounds so good.

Anyone know what engine? Is Sainz going to drive it in 2013?


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

Finally the VW and WRC. I hope VW brings the polo to north america.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

skateboards and mk2s said:


> Is Sainz going to drive it in 2013?


 Initially it was Sainz but i dont know if he will finally cause we have this man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeicxXyqwvw&feature=feedlik
Sebastien Ogier:thumbup:


----------



## serpicowasright (Aug 31, 2008)

It's definitely going to be a 1.6 liter 4 banger, to fit new WRC regulations.

More videos of day 2 testing!


----------



## I'mbringingstaticback (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

So stoked for this. Where can you watch this seasons races online?


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

georgeboole said:


> Initially it was Sainz but i dont know if he will finally cause we have this man
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeicxXyqwvw&feature=feedlik
> Sebastien Ogier:thumbup:


Did Ogier sign with VW? Oh I hope you tell me yes.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Sutt said:


> Did Ogier sign with VW? Oh I hope you tell me yes.


its a yes.he will be driving some races in 2012 and full season in 2013
still waiting for the second driver i m really hoping its Sainz


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

GREAT!! Looking forward to the new season and espically 2013. 

Thanks!


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Man if they get Ogier and Sainz lookout!


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

skateboards and mk2s said:


> Man if they get Ogier and Sainz lookout!



I truly think that Seb Ogier could be the next great WRC driver - I personally think that he was held back by the Citroen/Loeb marriage ... and with Sainz _and_ Ogier developing the car - man, 2013 could be a good year for VW in rallying.


----------



## Made_In_Germany (Jun 14, 2008)

Hopefully this will create some nice R&D to produce some R Model stateside that has the HP range to get to the STI/EVO level.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

barryf1fan said:


> I truly think that Seb Ogier could be the next great WRC driver - I personally think that he was held back by the Citroen/Loeb marriage ... and with Sainz _and_ Ogier developing the car - man, 2013 could be a good year for VW in rallying.


as they did with Dakar vw will not get into it unless they are sure they can make a difference and bring some good results
at least thats what i m thinking (and hoping)


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

*new vwms head*

how about that? 

http://nordschleifeautoblahg.blogspot.com/2012/03/new-volkswagen-motorsport-head-jost.html


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

read somewhere that J.M. Latvala will join VW this year (and maybe P.Solberg if they participate with 3 cars)
thats what happens when Ford retires from the WRC


----------



## Chrisvw1990 (Mar 27, 2012)

heres some polo content for ya.


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OvUTCbO6ew&NR=1&feature=endscreen


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Latvala managed to crash it already... 

http://imageshack.us/f/545/48156639969808343961811.jpg


----------



## Danielmjames (May 19, 2012)

skateboards and mk2s said:


> So stoked for this. Where can you watch this seasons races online?


yeah where can you watch wrc races online in general and full runs


----------



## Chrisvw1990 (Mar 27, 2012)

Danielmjames said:


> yeah where can you watch wrc races online in general and full runs


Usually not many cars run the dash cams, so getting a full run is somewhat difficult, you usually just find clips from certain turns and such, ill dig around and see what i can find though.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

WRC has really lost alot of support over the past couple years I am not sure if they even have a TV deal anymore


----------



## Danielmjames (May 19, 2012)

Chrisvw1990 said:


> Usually not many cars run the dash cams, so getting a full run is somewhat difficult, you usually just find clips from certain turns and such, ill dig around and see what i can find though.


Thanks mate I appreciate it. I used to be big on rally but when Subaru left, I don't wanna say I shied away, more like I didn't really feel the urge to follow any other team. 
VW will be the one for me now probably.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

for the last 2 years they showed the power stage live on tv over here for each rally.hope they do the same next year too.
if i find a link so you can see i ll post it here


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

wow thats pretty sweet!!


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.volkswagen-motorsport.com/

all the details you need for this year


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Still no details about where to watch in the US. I am  .


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> Still no details about where to watch in the US. I am  .


It's hard to catch coverage of WRC in the state some time if your lucky ESPN might have it but i always end up wathing it on youtube about week after you can get hight lights and standings on the web sit tho


----------



## Chrisvw1990 (Mar 27, 2012)

BlackZach said:


> It's hard to catch coverage of WRC in the state some time if your lucky ESPN might have it but i always end up wathing it on youtube about week after you can get hight lights and standings on the web sit tho


I remember the ESPN app on my 360 had SOME rally about a year ago, idk whether or not they have much now.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

the WRC started yesterday so happy new year:thumbup:
i still have now news wether they will broadcast or not the power stage live here but if they do i ll let you know
all i found was a shakedown video
Latvala was 5th and Ogier 6th


----------



## flexxGER (Sep 11, 2012)

Results after the first two special stages:

1. Loeb
*2. Ogier +6.7s*
3. Sordo +39.6s
.
6. Hirvonen +54.2s
.
.
*10. Latvala +1:25.6 (55.6 and a 30s penalty)*

next stage starts in 2 hours

http://www.wrc.com/results/2013/rallye-monte-carlo/stage-times/


----------



## Chrisvw1990 (Mar 27, 2012)

flexxGER said:


> Results after the first two special stages:
> 
> 1. Loeb
> *2. Ogier +6.7s*
> ...


Says he's first now. :thumbup:


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Ogier won the first stage of the rally
now they show he is more than a minute behind Loeb
still it's a great step for vw and seems promising for me
i was listening to the live coverage on wrc.com and at the end of the day when Ogier finished the stage the journalist noticed an oil indication in the car.Ogier said it's really common :screwy:


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

so the race is over and Ogier got 2nd position in the car's first rally.Latvala did it again and crashed the car while being 5th


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

It was awesome to see the Polos on the pace at VW's first event back! I'm really looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## serpicowasright (Aug 31, 2008)

Will the 2nd polo that crashed be back in for the other races?

Anyone?


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

RunDub said:


> I'm really looking forward to the rest of the season.


 Same here :thumbup:


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

serpicowasright said:


> Will the 2nd polo that crashed be back in for the other races?
> 
> Anyone?


 if you mean they will repair it and send it back for next race Latvala said yes 
if you mean they race 2 cars for the whole season the answer is still yes 


i m looking forward to the time they get here in end of May.hope i ll get some good pics at the service parkic:


----------



## FlentgeMKV (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok guys, I hate that the WRC coverage in the US sucks now too so I have a gift for you: 
Go to YouTube an type in " WRCforeva " 
The guy puts up coverage of every rally day by day in HD. It's great.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

FlentgeMKV said:


> Ok guys, I hate that the WRC coverage in the US sucks now too so I have a gift for you:
> Go to YouTube an type in " WRCforeva "
> The guy puts up coverage of every rally day by day in HD. It's great.


i watch him too since last year.still i think he gets the videos from a channel named Speed.is that a US channel?


----------



## FlentgeMKV (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes. In the US Speed channel shows WRC, Formula 1, Sports Cars, Moto GP, World Superbike, NASCAR And various other racing series.


----------



## atikaquraishi (Jan 25, 2013)

awesome car and very sweet video... but i dont see it ever happening..


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

at the end of day 1 Ogier has an almost 30 sec lead over Latvalla...now that seems like a good start to me


----------



## Preben (Feb 10, 2013)

Sebastian Ogier wins the Swedish Rally today and Jari-Matti Latvala ended up in fourth place. Read more on Volkswagen Motorsport


----------



## mecachrome (Mar 29, 1999)

Not too shabby for a first year effort , so far. Good thinking by VAG this time to go into rally racing promoting Volkswagen instead of Audi.eace:


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

^Even during the Audi era of rallying, VW Motorsport was always a player in Group A.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

RunDub said:


> ^Even during the Audi era of rallying, VW Motorsport was always a player in Group A.


since you mentioned Audi...the last time a first time competing car won the first super special stage it ran was when the Audi quattro appeared...

and Ogier did it again this time in Mexico.He took his 2nd successive win 2,5 minutes adrift of Hirvonnen

i m watching all that on you tube since there's nothing new about live coverage

check out JMLatvalaFan4 for updates :thumbup:


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

hopefully i ll get some pics and videos tomorrow when i m going to the Acropolis rally

edit

remote controlled robot camera








service park



























Seb Ogier



























JM Latvala









and a couple of videos i took


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

*WRC live streaming*

plans are made to cover live the 2014 season

for now they are covering live the Rally of France this weekend

http://www.wrc.com/news/rallye-de-france-live-tv-goes-global/?fid=19171


----------



## Tdi love (Sep 11, 2013)

what a great mixture, the golf r and rally x. gotta love it


----------

